# reviews please



## Skyi (Feb 22, 2014)

hello ,
i just begin to paint and those are my first painting , 
i would like to hear what you guy's think and how can i improve my painting..

thanks .


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

we can all improve our painting by painting more, really...theres no short cut it comes down to working at it very hard.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Those are perfectly painted. You've got natural talent. I don't think that those are your first paintings. They should be in a museum.


----------



## Skyi (Feb 22, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> Those are perfectly painted. You've got natural talent. I don't think that those are your first paintings. They should be in a museum.


thank you so much! it's feel great to hear that!
and those are my first paintings I promise to you


----------



## Gallifrey (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with DLeeG. If those are your first paintings,you are the definition of natural. I love your work- don't ever stop!


----------

